# General > Reunions >  WICK HIGH REUNION 1977 DATE SET FOR SAT 21 AUG 2004

## mandyscudder

Hi everyone  :Grin:  

It's been a while since the initial proposal for our High School Reunion but I've have taken it up again as confirmation re a date, numbers etc need to be organised.  I'd heard last year that a couple of people were thinking of getting things off the ground but as nothing has happened on our 'reunion page', I hope no-one minds that I have  set a date for Saturday 21st August in the Mackay's Hotel?

The primary school reunion that I attended a few years ago was an actual sit down dinner but, due to obviously higher numbers being a High School one, the hotel suggested finger food only.  

Cost of tickets, how to get them etc will be confirmed nearer to the time.

Although I have many contacts from emailing, I know there are still many who are not on the net and therefore not able to view this site so it would be great if details of the reunion can be passed on to others who attended our year.

Below is a list of names I obtained from the High School but it was mentioned to me when I first posted the list that there were a few people missing........can anyone help here?

REALLY looking forward to catching up with everyone.

Love Mandy
xxxxxxxxxx


As you will see, the names were recorded in no specific order, ie not alphabetically so you'll just have to keep reading to find your name. 

The year's register also stated dates of births and addresses so if you're a bit unsure of some of the names, let me know and maybe their D.O.B. or address, whilst they were at school, may help you remember. It would have taken too much time and SPACE to have typed all this additional information in. SO, ENJOY YOUR TRIP DOWN MEMORY LANE - I SURE DID!!!!!! 

"1977 PUPILS" 

BLAIR Robert 
BUCHAN Richard 
CORMACK Andrew 
DICKSON Richard 
FARMER Kevin 
FLORENCE Brian 
GILMOUR Graeme 
GREEN Philip 
GUNN Hamish 
MACKAY Douglas 
MACKENZIE John 
MACADIE James 
BRUCE Linda 
DUNNET Isobel 
HARDIE Kathrin 
HOWDEN Kay 
KNOWLES Karen 
LARNACH Denise 
MUNRO Gina 
NORQUAY Fiona 
OMAN Barbara 
RAE Corinne 
ROSIE Jean 
ROSIE Lynn 
SANDISON Angela 
SIMPSON Shona 
SINCLAIR Lorraine 
ALLAN Thomas 
BREMNER John 
CAMPBELL Daniel 
CROWE Donald 
DOUGLAS Gordon 
INGLIS John 
MCDONALD Philip 
MACIVER Kenneth 
MALLON Laweren 
MANN Roderick 
NEWLANDS John 
ROBERTSON Andrew 
SUTHERLAND Ewan 
SUTHERLAND Leslie 
THAIN Terence 
WEIR Marryat 
ABEL Jasmine 
AMIN Raqia 
BURNS Jane Anne 
CALDER Alana 
CHRISTIE Elaine 
COGHILL Elaine 
FORBES Valerie 
GUNN Rosealene 
HAMILTON Fiona 
HARROLD Robbianne 
JOHN Debra 
MACKAY Lesley 
MURRAY Linsey 
SUTHERLAND Julie 
SUTHERLAND Maureen 
WINNARD Elaine 
YAU Bonnie 
BREMNER Peter 
BRUCE Gordon 
FARQUHAR John 
FARQUHAR Ralph 
GUNN John 
HARPER Kevin 
MACDOUGALL Peter 
MACGREGOR Kevin 
MACKAY Andrew 
MACKAY Hugh 
MACKENZIE John 
MOWAT Neil 
MUNRO William 
NIBLOCK Brian 
SHEARER George 
SIMPSON David 
BANKS Brenda 
BARLETT Pamela 
BRUCE Arlene 
DUFFY Elizabeth 
DUNBAR Donna 
DUNBAR Jacqueline 
FRASER Karyn 
MACKAY Dawn 
MACKIAY Grace 
MILLER Lorna 
SHEARER Diane 
STEWART Jacqueline 
SUTHERLAND Fiona 
SUTHERLAND Josephine 
WEBSTER Anne 
CAMPBELL Gordon 
FALCONER Ian 
HENSTRIDGE Peter 
HORNE Derek 
KEITH Calum 
MACKAY James 
MACLEAN Iain 
MILLER Andrew 
MILLER Douglas 
MILLER Derrick 
SHEARER Alex 
SINCLAIR Andrew 
STEWART Graham 
STROMBERG Paul 
SUTHERLAND Borden 
WARING Colin 
BAIN Tracy 
BREMNER Gillian 
CALDER Jennifer 
ELDER Fiona 
GUNN Audrey 
HENDRY Rhona 
LAMONT Esther 
MACLEOD Mairi 
MOWAT Lorraine 
SUTHERLAND Alison 
SUTHERLAND Audrey 
TAYLOR Alison 
WATT Muriel 
WILLIAMS Fiona 
YOUNG Wilma 
BREMNER Hamish 
CAMPBELL Kenneth 
CAMPBELL Robert 
CORMACK Brian 
DAVIDSON William 
MACKAY William 
MACKAY Sinclair 
MACKAY Thomas 
MACLEOD John 
MILLER John 
MOHAMMED Hanif 
MUNRO Derek 
ROSS Neil 
SHEPHERD Gordon 
STEVEN David 
WEBSTER Graham 
COGHILL Ronna 
CUNNINGHAM Heather 
FRASER Catherine 
FRASER Heather 
MILLER Amanda M 
MILLER Amanda E 
MUNRO Ann 
NICOL Catherine 
OAG Elizabeth 
PATERSON Pamela 
REID Fiona 
SINCLAIR Carole 
STEVEN Deirdre 
SWANSON Lesley 
TURNER Helen 
WILSON Jacqueline 
CAMPBELL Allan 
MCKAY Donald 
MCPHEE Alistair 
MCPHEE Gilbert 
ROSS Allan 
SWANSON Graham 
TAYLOR Andrew 
McCREADY Shona 
ROSIE Patricia 
STEWART Catherine 
BEATTIE William 
CORMACK Clayton 
GUNN Donald 
HAWTHORN Robert 
MACDONALD Ian 
MACMASTER John 
MACDONALD William 
MCNAB Alexander 
PATERSON Ian 
POLSON Alex 
POTTINGER William S. 
SINCLAIR Kevin 
SUTHERLAND James 
SUTHERLAND Michael 
TAIT Allan 
THOMSON Alexander 
BREMNER Alison 
DONALDSON Shona 
FORBES Lorraine 
GRAY Valerie 
LYALL Linda 
MCADIE Susan 
MCARDLE Donna 
MCKENZIE Sharon 
MCPHEE Danella 
MILLER Betsy Ann 
MORE Elizabeth 
MORRISON Lynn 
MUNRO Jane 
SUTHERLAND Alison 
SUTHERLAND Karen 
AITKEN Robin 
BRUCE Colin 
CAMPBELL William 
FARQUHAR Alan 
JUHLE Charles 
LEITH Douglas 
MCKAY Roderick 
McKIDDIE Robert 
McLEOD Kevin 
MALCOLM David 
MANSON Bruce 
MILLER David 
MILLER Donald 
NICOLSON Gavin 
SHEARER Colin 
WATT Alex 
BEATTIE Jacqueline 
BEGG Kathryn 
CORMACK Elaine 
GREANEY Alison 
INNES Andrea 
LOCHHEAD Nancy 
MCKAY Catriona 
MANSON Jane 
MILLER Donna 
ROSS Patricia 
RUDHALL Lisa 
SINCLAIR Avril 
SWANSON Katrina 
WHITE Sally 
BREMNER Thomas 
BUDGE James 
CAMERON Iain 
GUNN Kevin 
JONES Donald 
MCNEILL Paul 
MCPHEE George 
RONALDSON William 
ROSS Donald 
SUTHERLAND Graham 
TAYLOR Donald 
HUGHES Alistair 
AHMED Shamshad 
ANDERSON Catriona 
CALDER Lynn 
MCKAY Jacqueline 
OMAND Jean 
SMITH Roseanne 
WRIGHT Donna 
MACLEOD James 
MACLEOD Iain 
KING Gordon 
ROBB Fiona 
ROBB Elaine 
MACLEOD Ann 
WINNARD John 
BAIN Ewen 
WISELY Margaret 
STEWART Jane 
ANDERSON Stewart 
ANDERSON Eliz 
MILLER Hazel 
MOORE Kim 
MOORE Dean 
MULLINS Kevin 
MULLINS Amanda 
KEEPER Neill 
KEEPER Fiona 
MACDONALD Stephen 
DURIE Linda 
MCCAIRNS David 
MCPHEE Catherine 
SEWELL Wendy Anne 
MACKAY Angus 
ANDERSON Stuart 
HOPE Andrew 
ANDERSON Elizabeth 



[/b]

----------


## mandyscudder

Hi again, I obviously had too many characters in my title which has, in turn, not produced the whole title!!

It should read "SATURDAY 21ST AUGUST 2004"  I have asked Colin to change it asap in case everyone starts to panic thinking the reunion may be taking place this year!!!  

Mandy

----------


## Anonymous

Hi Mandy

Looking forward to it already.

Regards
Alan

P.S
I will be in touch.

----------


## mandyscudder

Hi Guys

I've recently received a few emails stating that there are a few names on our year's list who were actually in the year below us.  I have no idea how this happened as I simply asked the school for the year of 1977.

Nevertheless, I'm sure none of us would mind if they were to join us, afterall, the more the merrier!!!

By the way, NOT THAT I AM COUNTING, but there's  409 days to go!!!!!

IT'S  BEEN GREAT HEARING FROM  SOME OLD SCHOOL MATES.  PLEASE GET IN TOUCH AND I WILL EMAIL YOU STRAIGHT BACK.

Love Mandy
xxxxxxxx

----------


## mandyscudder

Hi Guys

I've recently received a few emails stating that there are a few names on our year's list who were actually in the year below us.  I have no idea how this happened as I simply asked the school for the year of 1977.

Nevertheless, I'm sure none of us would mind if they were to join us, afterall, the more the merrier!!!

By the way, NOT THAT I AM COUNTING, but there's  409 days to go!!!!!

IT'S  BEEN GREAT HEARING FROM  SOME OLD SCHOOL MATES.  PLEASE GET IN TOUCH AND I WILL EMAIL YOU STRAIGHT BACK.

Love Mandy
xxxxxxxx

----------


## mandyscudder

Yeah, yeah, I know, I'm repeating myself now!!!!!  SIGN OF AGE!!!!!

Hey!  Just wanting some feedback on whether we should have a band on the night or go with a DJ?  We chose a DJ for the primary school reunion and wasn't disappointed as he had all the oldies from our ERA!!!!!  Would appreciate people get back to me on this though as it's everyone's night!!!!

Love Mandy
xxxxxxxx

----------


## catherine nicol

Looking forward to seeing as many as can make it.  I met up will Alana Calder and Elaine Coghill a couple of weeks ago.  Alana was up on holiday and we managed to go over some of the old sillies etc.  Really enjoyed seeing you Alana and Elaine.  I must contact you for a blether soon.  Elaine get onto MSN some night and have a chat.  ::   :Grin:

----------


## mandyscudder

*Hi Everyone, thought it was about time we got the ball rolling again as our reunion is less than 5 months away now!!  As mentioned before, the Mackays Hotel has been booked for the venue and, just recently, Peter the DJ as the entertainment.

I'm currently organising tickets and will let you know shortly as to where they can be obtained from.

SOOOOOOOOO LOOKING FORWARD TO CATCHING UP WITH EVERYONE!

Love Mandy
*

----------


## mandyscudder

I have today posted the tickets for our reunion to Thomas Mackay who has kindly offered to sell them from his shop in Wick.  Tickets are ten pounds and can be purchased from the following address as from Monday 5 July:-

                     Poltney Newsagency
                     31 Dempster Street
                     WICK

Should anyone wish to bring their partner, they are more than welcome!!  More the merrier!!  See you all soon!!

----------


## Trish

:Grin:  Hi Mandy,
Hope you are well,
 If you are not already in the uk hope you have a goood flight.
Kelly got my tickets so we shall see you on the 21st I have booked the night off from work And as far as I know I have got it although it can change last min normally you book the night well in advance your ok.
Look forward to seeing you.
Take care,
Tricia

----------


## mandyscudder

*Hi everyone!!!!  Thomas is waiting patiently for you to come and get your tickets!!!  I know a lot of people are probably waiting to the last minute (at least I hope they are!!! lol) but it would be REALLY appreciated if you could get your ticket asap as the hotel needs to know numbers for the night.

LOOKING FORWARD TO CATCHING UP!!

Love Mandy
xxxxxxxxxx*

----------


## catherine nicol

Come on get to the shop and get your tickets or it might be me, mandy and alan farquhar with all that booze to ourselves.

See you all there.

Take care.

----------


## dougleith

I got a ticket picked up for me on Saturday - apparently I was number 5 !

Looks like it's going to be chicken-in-a-basket and a game of dominos in the Ebeneezer, then   :Smile: 

Doug Leith

----------


## mandyscudder

*That was so funny Doug!!!  Hopefully it won't be the case though!!!!!  I'm sure there will be a last minute RUSH!!!!!LOL  Thanks for your support Catherine, I take it you've got yours??!!

Looking forward to seeing you both

Love Mandy
xxxxxxxxxx*

----------


## catherine nicol

I had an absolutely brilliant night, really glad that I went along.

Thanks Mandy for getting everyone together, the company was great, I had a ball.

I am just so sorry that those who couldn't attend missed such a brilliant night.

Did anyone else take a group photo at the end?  The lad from the band who used my camera didn't take a clear photo, it is very dark and not well focused.  I would love a copy and please also pop a copy into the Groat office for the attention of Alan Hendry who will put it into our local rag for all to see.  

A few have also requested that a copy go to Iain Grant so that he can put it into the Press & Journal so I am sure that Alan Hendry would copy it to him if you ask.

The MacKays was a great venue, thanks Murray.

I hope to keep in touch with those who gave me their email address and I look forward to speaking to you all again soon.

Take care, great to see you all

Catherine

----------


## mandyscudder

Hi there

Glad you enjoyed yourself Catherine.  It was just a pity that we didn't get more of a chance to catch up!!!

Shame about your group photo.  I'm trying to think who else was taking a photo at the end.  I'm sure Robbie-anne Harold's husband took one but I have no idea how to get in touch with her unless she reads this site.  Anyone else know?

I have heaps of photos getting developed but will have to wait to get back to Australia before I can scan and send them through to this reunion site.

Hope everyone enjoyed themselves (it looked as though we all did!!).  I'm here for another couple of weeks so anyone wanting to get in touch for a 'blether', please give me a call on 603099.

Love Mandy
xxxxxxxxx

----------


## catherine nicol

Mandy

Thomas will have contacts (Groat Office!) that could scan in any of your photos for the site.  

I will get in touch with Bibby and see how her photo turned out.  Thomas had Lisa Rudhall go round and get everyones name and address before the end, possibly phone numbers too.

Have you bought up all the breakaway, penguin, and fruit clubs in Wick yet??

I will give you a ring during the week to get caught up and see how the holiday is going.  I could come down a night during the week for a coffee (seeing as I am driving) if you can fit me into that hectic schedule of yours.

I will email some of the photos that weren't too bad and see if they will publish them on the site, it is just the group one that is disappointing.

Catch u ltr
Rin x

----------


## catherine nicol

Dear All

I have emailed some of the photos to Bill Fernie and hope that they will appear on the website.  Obviously the group photo isn't great but fingers crossed one of you will send in a better one and email a copy to me of course.

I will print copies off for those who want it.

 ::

----------


## dougleith

I've posted a selection of Catherine's photos onto the web at

www.shiftagenda.co.uk/classof77

If anyone else wants to add their ones, then email them to me at dleith@shiftagenda.co.uk

And if you want a full size digital copy of any of them, then likewise to the same email address.

You can download a full size of the main group picture at the homepage above.

----------

